# Sharing Files using a local account for authentication in a domain. DC is unavailable



## thilinapr (Aug 29, 2011)

Any suggestions for accessing a share on a win xp machine when the DC is not available? Both the workstations (one with the share and one accessing the share) are on the domain. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You should be able to access the share without the server by using this syntax

\\pcname or ip address\share name


----------



## thilinapr (Aug 29, 2011)

Cannot access using either the pc name or the IP address. Since it cannot authenticate the user, it prompts for username and password. Users are logged in using their cached domain accounts.

Tried creating a local account on the PC with the share and have users authenticate using this. However this does not work. Error message states "There are currently no logon servers available to service this request."


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

In my understanding, were you trying to access the shared files when logged on locally and not connected to your Domain? 

The error that you're getting seems to be trying to find a DC from your network, it can be a previous or current DC. Were you just trying to experiment? 

Have you looked on the local security policies if there are some restrictions?

*Are you in the IT Dept? Have you consulted the Network Admin?*
Perhaps we can review the ipconfig /all of both computers in question.


----------



## Don825 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

Had similar problem networking win7 computer to win2000 some time back and someone on another tech forum (don't remember which one) suggested the following fix and it worked for me at the time. This may or may not work for you but it is someting to check. In fact I'm having the same trouble now on another win7 computer and the same win200 0 computer and it didn't fix the problem this time. 

Anyway as I said it worth a check. 

On win7, open up your Local Security Policy located under admisitrative tools. When that window opens click "Local Policies" the click "Security Policies". Both of those are in the left pane. In the right pane scroll down to "Network Securith: LAN Manager authentication level. Double click on it and a properties window will come up. On the "Local Security Setting" tab try selecting another level. 

On the other win7 computer where this fixed the problem I set the level to "Send LM & NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated". 

As I said this may or may not work but it's worth a check.


----------

